# Have full Audio, but NO VIDEO



## Joebowler300 (Aug 10, 2012)

Using a SONY STR DE-1075 5.1 Dolby Surround receiver. I have an early model of HDTV circa 2001, along with a VCR, DVD, and CD changer. DirecTV service, HD box. 

- I have the DTV working fine, RGB/Red White Audio cable direct to TV from Sat Box, plus an Optical Audio cable from Sat Box to receiver so I can either use surround or TV sound.
- DVD player connected via Component R/W/Y cable to A/V receiver
- VCR connected via same to receiver
- CD Changer connected via R/W audio cable to Receiver.

Audio works fine for all components, as long as I select the proper "input" on the AV receiver.

Single Yellow Video (component) video running from Sony Receiver to the "Input 1" section on the back of my TV. I have plugged it into the yellow port, for video in. I do not get any video image from either VCR or the DVD. I am totally lost at this point. Please help!:hissyfit:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Does the Sony have a GUI (on screen display) and if so do you see it popping up on the TV?

Have you checked the sources directly connected to the TV? Does the TVs input1 show video from these sources when directly connected?

I would start there with trying to isolate the issue. 

If you're getting the GUI onscreen then you can check the AVRs video settings.

If you're not getting video directly from sources on input1 then try input2 or another. 

If you are getting video from input1 from sources but not through the AVR and the video settings on the AVR are correct then you may be due for an upgrade. 

Does your TV have hdmi?

Also you said connected via component (RGB) but then said y/r/w which is it? If your running RGB but trying to output composite  that may be your issue.


----------



## Joebowler300 (Aug 10, 2012)

Lots there, so let me see if I can clarify. Directv receiver connected DIRECTLY to tv via RGB cord, with R/W audio directly to TV as well. (Sony receiver has no RGB inputs). I then also used an optical audio cable to connect DTV receiver to A/V receiver, so I can either listen to surround sound or not.

THe above is all working fine.

Everything else is connected through the AV system so only surround sound is available (by design). SOund works, but not the video from anything connected to the AV receiver.

What you are saying is if I have the DVD going into the "DVD in" slot, then put a video cable into the DVD out yellow and see if that works? That makes sense as it will tell me if the issue is in the "Video out" for the whole receiver, vs. the individual inputs/outputs. 

I have the onscreen GUI on the sony receiver. it is pretty intuitive for being 10+ years old. Maybe I will start there...


----------



## Joebowler300 (Aug 10, 2012)

The GUI comes up on the Sony Screen, but NOT on the TV. Is it supposed to???


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you get video from each device when connected directly to the tv?

Your AVR has composite video in (yellow) along with the stereo in (red/white) labeled as DVD VCR tv etc... It also has a yellow plug labeled video out or "to tv" right? Are you running video from that plug to the TV?


----------



## Joebowler300 (Aug 10, 2012)

There are RWY ports on the avr in different sections (line 1, line 2, dvd, cd, etc). I have RWY from the vcr to the avr "Input 1 IN". RWY from dvd to "DVD IN" on the avr. 

Then, on the AVR, there is a VIDEO OUT port (single one for the entire receiver) that i have connected to the TV INPUT 1 (and it is not working), Each component in on the AVR has a corresponding "out", but i am not using them, at least not yet. 

I plan to look at it again if the little one ever goes to sleep


----------



## Joebowler300 (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure what i did, but it is working. Watching Star Wars on VHS as we speak lddude: Obi-Wan and Darth Vader fighting as we speak:boxer:.

Thanks for the help peeps, I'll try to not be a stranger!!!

I am not afraid to admit when I am an idiot. And I ladies and gentlemen just figured out what was wrong. If I have the devices going through Video 2 and DVD, they only show up on screen when those are active on the AVR. DUUUUUHHHHHHH! I was way overthinking this. It's usually something simple, and it was in this case for sure!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

This is just a guess, but I'd bet that the AVR will not send component (3 RCA cables colored Red, Green and Blue), RBG, HDMI etc. through the composite (yellow) output. There may be a setting to allow it to pass the signal, but component and RBG are HD outputs; composite is not. :scratch:


----------

